# 1967 ford 2000 hydraulic issues



## Fallhunt42 (Apr 17, 2016)

3 cylinder gas model, has front end loader and double spool remote valve. I do not see a selector switch. Issues is 3 point hitch doesn't move at all, fel moves very slowly.
I have bled pump with fitting and hose going to resevoir.
My next step is to get a gauge and check pressure at pump.
Also I do have a hyd leak (drips)where the pressure relief valve is located under tractor.
If pressure is good I plan on removing lift cover and changing filters.
Tractor has all new fluid.
Tractor was purchased with a blown engine and was told all hyd worked.

Question is, am I missing any obvious steps. Or should I be looking at something else to resolve this issue.

Thanks in advance the help I have gotten from this forum has been very valuable


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Fallhunt, good to hear from you again. 

If you are using your tractor's internal hydraulics, the hydraulic pump puts out *4 gpm*. The loader will be extremely slooooow. BTDT. You can install a front engine driven pump to obtain a reasonable loader operating speed. 

If your hydraulic relief valve or unloader valve happen to be stuck open, you will not have much hydraulic pressure.


----------



## Fallhunt42 (Apr 17, 2016)

Thanks six bales, yes I am using tractors internal pump.just not certain why the three point hitch won't raise at all.
Am I on the right path for trouble shooting that problem?


----------



## Fallhunt42 (Apr 17, 2016)

Since fel does raise, I should assume relief valve is ok ? 
Should my next step be to remove lift cover and check inside for an obvious issue?


----------



## Fallhunt42 (Apr 17, 2016)

I bled the hydraulic pump mounted to engine, do I also need to bleed anything in regards to 3 point lift?.


----------



## Fallhunt42 (Apr 17, 2016)

Some research has led me to this conclusion and how to proceed
Drain fluid, check relief valve
Refill with a diesel atf mix and drive it shortly then drain.
Refill with clean fluid and see if problem is resolved.
Any other suggestions are welcomed.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Fallhunt,

I'm GUESSING that your tractor has a power beyond adapter plate with a hose running to the loader valve, then a discharge hose from the loader valve to the remotes, and then a discharge hose from the remotes back to the adapter plate. Check it out and let me know how it is plumbed.


----------



## Fallhunt42 (Apr 17, 2016)

Tractor has a double spool remote control valve
The Only hoses coming out of remote valve got to fel

Also I did check for a selector switch and tractor does not have one


----------



## Fallhunt42 (Apr 17, 2016)

On remote control valve on left side out of lift port is a pipe connected to a tee fitting with 2 hydraulic hoses going to the raise arms of fel.
On the right side 2 hoses go to bucket hyd cylinder one to raise and one to lower
2 arms on right side of remote valve operate either bucket or how high fel is raised


----------



## Fallhunt42 (Apr 17, 2016)

this the the remote valve I have


----------



## Fallhunt42 (Apr 17, 2016)

Update
I had changed all the fluids when I put new engine in. I checked and hydraulic fluid in rear looked like chocolate milk.
I did the diesel flush that's recommended on forums and fel moved a lot faster when I cycled it, still no movement on 3 point hitch.


----------



## Fallhunt42 (Apr 17, 2016)

After draining diesel and refilling with fresh utf I bled the hyd pump again and noticed tiny bubbles even after it ran for awhile.
Could this be the reason 3 point hitch isn't oprerating and should I be looking to replaces hydraulic hoses. Got a knot in my stomach when I saw the bubbles.


----------



## Fallhunt42 (Apr 17, 2016)

Ordered a lift cover repair kit will keep updating for anyone who has the same issue in the future


----------



## Fallhunt42 (Apr 17, 2016)

Pulled the pressure relief valve from bottom of engine and air passes through it. I am thinking that this should be closed and I might have found my problem.


----------



## Fallhunt42 (Apr 17, 2016)

Found two pieces of metal stuck in pressure relief valve. Cleaned it up and put it back in













Fel loader works again although painfully sloooow, and still no movement from 3 point hitch.
Back to work tomorrow will get back into it later in the week


----------



## Fallhunt42 (Apr 17, 2016)

All hydraulics are working fine.
While attempting to replace check valve seat it broke and was unable to remove the half that was in lift cover . I found a used lift cover and installed piston assembly on it. Made adjustments and installed.
It seems my issue was as six bales had stated a stuck unloader valve, but since it was apart wanted to check and replace ebverything that needed tending too.
My other issue with slow hydraulics was both filters were plugged. I replaced the return side and removed the suction side filter( have to remove pto shaft )


----------



## Fallhunt42 (Apr 17, 2016)

Just wanted to mention that cleaning and replacing the hyd filters increased the performance of the front end loader quite a bit.


----------

